# Smoked turkey breast - water pan?



## irb75 (Oct 14, 2018)

brined a 6 lb turkey breast overnight and wondering if anyone fills the water pan when smoking it?  Thinking the brine is prob all that’s needed.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 14, 2018)

Both, brine and water pan.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 14, 2018)

What kind of smoker are we talking about? I don't use the water pan in my WSM. 

Chris


----------



## irb75 (Oct 14, 2018)

No - apologies - I have MES 40


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 14, 2018)

I don't own one, but from what I've read the verdict is absolutely no water needed in the MES. 

Chris


----------



## motolife313 (Oct 14, 2018)

I run a water pan/ drip pan, it sure ain’t gona hurt to run one


----------



## zwiller (Oct 14, 2018)

MES: no water.  Electric smokers do not have the airflow of a stick burner so water/spritzing/mopping is out.


----------



## normanaj (Oct 14, 2018)

No water.


----------



## larrym (Oct 14, 2018)

Never used water in my MES 30 analog. I did a quick mod though to increase airflow so amnps would burn better, just some plumbing elbows, top n bottom. I use water pan and spritz now.


----------



## irb75 (Oct 14, 2018)

So I ended up using about 1/2 in water. This is best damn turkey I’ve ever eaten. Thanks all!


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 15, 2018)

Good to hear. It looks mighty good from my perspective.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 15, 2018)

Nice finish on the bird... And thread.


----------



## T2timmy (Nov 20, 2018)

I have this same question.  Im doin a 13.6 lber in my new Camp Chef Pro DLX24 Pellet Smoker this Turkey day.  Im goin to brine it the night before... but im wondering how and if anyone bastes the turkey while on the smoker?  If so how?  Do you put a tray of basting juice along side the turkey and baste it letting the juice spill through the grates into the grease catch bucket? 
Thanks!


----------



## jiju1943 (Nov 20, 2018)

I have a MES what will happen if I use a cup of water in my sand pan smoking turkey breasts?


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 20, 2018)

I don't rock down to electric avenue, but from what I've read there is no need to add water to the MES. Water is usually used to help maintain lower temps in smokers. The MES is one smoker that can do it all by itself. A true MES user should chime in at soon. 

Chris


----------



## irb75 (Nov 21, 2018)

I added very little (1/2 inch) when i did the turker breast listed up above...seems to have worked out great


----------

